
Symbol of Detroit's decline to house Ford autonomous and electric vehicle teams - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/ford/2018/03/19/ford-talks-tenant-michigan-central-station/33088971/
======
rmason
Guess you have to be a Detroit native to fully appreciate this one. The
mainstream press likes to use photos of this very building to highlight
Detroit's decline.

Fitting that it will now be used to symbolize its comeback. I remember this
building before it's decline, I've even taken a train into this depot as a
teenager.

It also shows how serious Ford is about autonomous and electric vehicles. The
company is playing catch up to GM and their new CEO is catching flack from
Wall Street for it.

